# Bag salt gets rock hard when left standing



## proofreader (Dec 15, 2016)

Always had this problem over the years when salt is left over after winter passes. As winter starts again this year the same problem appeared.

Since I was laid up my wife went out to shovel a few inches off the drive and went to throw some salt on the cleared drive. The salt was rock hard. Here is what she did. 

She put the half used bucket into the kitchen oven and set it to 100 degrees and turned it off when it reached the 100 degrees. She then let it set for about an hour in the oven and the salt was ready to throw to the hearts content.....Be aware. Once let to stand to the next use it will harden again after time, but the method is less strenuous than "pounding salt".


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How about just putting in an air tight container instead?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I just pick up the bag and drop it a few times. Don't have to lift it very high; it beaks apart pretty easily. Could just tamp the bag with a sledge hammer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just like when you get a bag of cube ice.
Just drop it on the ground a couple of times.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I prefer to bring a pot to a boil, add salt, about 28.3 oz per gal. then apply to snow


----------

